# arabe members ?? can you hear me !!!

## mohamed

what a great forum , finaly i have my own forum in which i can speake to others , make relationships with all my friends in this forum , really all the members  seem to be my new friends from all over the world , we can exchange the information , and our experiences , i can speake arabic & alittle italian , now i ask " is somebody here from the arab counties ? ! !

we can make alot where are you ?

a word stays , i am very happy to enjoy staying with you

----------

## tumbak

Al-Salam Alaikoum,

my name is Zaid and im from Jordan   :Smile:  .

a couple of days ago i was going to post the exact same thing u posted but i didnt  :Razz: .

----------

## mohamed

wa alikom al- salam wa rahmat allah 

you are welcome zaid , i like jordan so much 

never mind about it , you are like me , there is no different between us , but the thing which is very important is the arab , where are them , we must speake with us & make relationships with others , do not you go with me in this way ?

now , may i introduce to you myself , i am - as you see - mohamed from egypt , i liked this forum so quickly .

?? ???????

----------

## tumbak

I was thinking about making the news letter in arabic, but I need alot of help in making that! do u know any more arabs in here that will help?

----------

## isaidi

heeey

Another Arab living in Canada

Need help adding Arabic language support to Gentoo?

you guys know how.?

Fee 7ada be3ref keef ?

I have pretty much lived with just english on Linux for quite some tiem now... i wanted to try how to add languages now

----------

## tumbak

other than adding arabic to mozilla i havent done much   :Sad: 

----------

## isaidi

yah.. i did some looking around...  and i stoped bothering adding arabic support...

well i want to be able to have arabic webpages on my Apache webserver (on Gentoo)...   i guess i'll keep looking for information... 

I am partially targeting an arabic audience with my website....

----------

## tumbak

if u want to serve arabic pages using apache then u should add Win-1256 to the supported languages in apache's config files, i did that long ago and i forgot how to, but its very easy.

look around and tell me what happens.

salam

----------

## 7amad

Salam,

I'm happy to see this thread here. I'm Hamad from Kuwait. As for Arabic support, I can read/write arabic in almost every application. I don't know why some of you find it hard. I'm sure with a hint or two you'd get it in a couple of minutes.

Good luck!  :Smile: 

----------

## dabbas

As-Salaam 3alaikum

And yet I am another arab from Czech Republic, and that's in Europe  :Wink: 

----------

## eelleemmeenntt

Salam all, Im an arab from Lebanon living in Canada. I used gentoo for a while and I wasnt very happy with the arabic fonts (if you only rely on portage). If you decide to install from other sources and recompile stuff it will work but if you want to keep the system perfect and only use portage then Im not sure how. The brother / sister from kuwait said its working on most apps. Please enlighten us, specially mozilla, firefox, kde ... etc and through portage (is it possible to add a USE flag or something?). Thanks.

----------

## gen2fox

Salam all,

Another Arab member, my name is Ayman, I have been here for a while, but I haven't noticed this thread till now.

As for your question eelleemmeenntt, first follow the Arabeyes howto to set up Gentoo with Arabic support:

Howto: English Arabic

The most important 2 are: kernel options and locale.

The only USE flag I have related to Arabic is bidi, add it to your USE flags.

Then emerge arabeyes-fonts or kacst-fonts, if you are not happy with these fonts, you can copy other font files to /usr/share/fonts.

Now you need to set up keyboard layout, this depends on your desktop env, in KDE you can use Control Center > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Layout.

In Gnome, right-click a panel, select Add To Panel > Utility > Keyboard Indicator, then right-click the new applet, select Open Keyboard Prefs, add Arabic to the layout list.

Is anybody interested on working on a Arabic howto specific to Gentoo? I see this question quite often on the forums, I can put together one when I have some free time, I wonder if anyone wants to work on it with me.

----------

## hybrid

assalam alaikoum,

what i wanted to say is that as suggested it might be nice to have documentation on how to setup arabic support (input/display/printing) independently from kde or gnome (i am using openbox currently)

we can use http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page for that  :Wink: 

i would also like to know how many arabs are there, because it would be nice if we had an arabic section in the forum ...

----------

## gen2fox

An Arabic forum would be great, but unfortunately, I think we need more Arab members for this to happen.

As for the howto, yeah it would be much easier using the wiki, I can start working on it early next week, any ideas/plans?

----------

## L1nux

Salamu 3alaykom,

how are u, i will write some sentences in arabic, testing them how they appear in the forum, but you need to make the encoding of the page to arabic(winows-1256)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,

كيف الحال , أنا بصدد تعريب بعض المقالات الموجودة في الموقع ولكن بحاجة لمن يساعدني؟

----------

## SaRaCeN

El Salam 3alikom ,

This Ahmed From Egypt ,

I'm glad to know all of u

really gr8 forum

hpoe to be friends here guys

 :Smile: 

----------

## cur!ous

Hala ,

im bashar from dubai

walla i really have the plesure to meet u :Wink: 

----------

## rafmazinger

Salam Aleykom,

I am Rafik, From Tunisia.

Pleased to meet you all there.

If I can be of any assistance ...

----------

